

Ask HN: How do YC rejects connect? - bharad

Hi,<p>Congrats to the few who made it to YC Summer 2012.<p>My application did not make it to YC, but I am still working on my idea. I am interested in connecting with those who did not make it to YC, but are still working on their idea.<p>Any pointers appreciated.<p>Thanks,
Bharad [star at bharad dot net]
======
jeffbcross
This is probably your best bet <https://twitter.com/#!/nReduce>

~~~
bharad
Thanks, looks like a great resource!

